# The Underworld movies just keep getting more ridiculous



## Steerpike (May 13, 2012)

I don't know why I keep renting them. I guess $1.99 from redbox is minimal 

Just watched Underworld Awakening. You can drive a truck through most of the plot holes and minor things like clips that apparently hold a few million rounds each irritate me.

Anyone else watch this?


----------



## Ankari (May 13, 2012)

LOL.  I just watched it today too.  Yeah, the writing behind the movie was rushed.  They should have lengthened the movie 30 minutes to give time for the story to develop.

I noticed the endless clips too.  Especially since Selene used automatic handguns.  

I hate that Michael had a cameo at the end.  I know why they did it, but why rush it?

Why was the child able to see through the eyes of Selene when she was frozen but couldn't see through the eyes of Michael?  She was able to see through Michael's eyes after he was released.  

I hated the vampires' attitude in the Coven.  Why were they so cowardly?

There is more, but I won't tear it apart too much.  The action was cool.  And Kate Beckinsale was in it


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 13, 2012)

<- loves vampires and werewolves.

"I bought the Underworld movies because as far as werewolf and vampire movies go, it's rare to find a really air-tight one.  While endless rounds annoy the crap out of me too, I thought these were alright.  I am more concerned with HOW the characters are portrayed, and I rather liked how they were in these films.


----------



## Steerpike (May 13, 2012)

I like the characters, and I think they have the potential to do a lot with the characters in the context of the story line. But it seems like they're so intent on making sure there is action at almost every second that they've missed great opportunities to develop the characters and the story. 

And when it comes to Selene's daughter - why are they putting her under and trying to do some kind of procedure on her? The bad guy said "to extract her genetic material." They can do that with a cheek scraping, or by drawing a little of her blood. It doesn't take killing her or performing some kind of elaborate surgery. If they'd spend a little more time on the story line I think they could do some things that are more intriguing here, and that ring true a little more, and that also give the characters and their relationships more depth (like I said, there is a lot of potential).

Kate Beckinsale did look nice, however. I do agree with that.


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 13, 2012)

I haven't seen that one, so I can't comment about plot things.  Yeah i hear you about the action er... self-gratification.  It's just indulgent to make everything a combat, and that has to be one of my biggest complaints about movies today.  (well, that and the everlasting clips) Ooh ooh, and I hate when weird technological weapons appear and can do something awesome but totally unrealistic.  That reminds me of another movie for my worst movie ever thread, excuse me...

<- darts from the room.


----------

